

GIMP doesn't rotate correctly - paulddraper
http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/28172/why-doesnt-gimp-rotate-correctly

======
egil
I suggest you file a bug at Gimp's bug tracker for an official answer.
[http://www.gimp.org/bugs/howtos/bugzilla.html](http://www.gimp.org/bugs/howtos/bugzilla.html)

------
ktzar
Gimp abstracts differrent frames of animated gifs as layers. You may like it
or not, (as well as the inability to link layers) but not call it "incorrect".

~~~
evan_
I think he's talking about how the image before he commits to the rotation is
vastly different from the image after he commits to the rotation - not that
the arrows are doubled.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, evan_ is correct.

~~~
evan_
fwiw Photoshop also has this behavior, it's maybe not as drastic though.

